# Grandpa D UWN Rockport Ice Fish'n Video



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well here it is 



  Sure hope the link works and that I don't offend anyone. Let me know if the link is SNAFU.

I didn't get to meet you guys but felt like I did making this video. Hope it tops off your Sunday evening...enjoy and have a great week :!: :!: :wink: :wink:

[youtube:1gkvbrep]http://www.youtube.com/v/0b3Iro2pyK4&rel=1[/youtube:1gkvbrep]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Excellent video K2 !!   

Next time, I'll pack a camera ....

Good Job....Thanks... 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Cool. Nice work. Good song choice too. Nice compilation of photos.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Excellent, now I am po'ed I went to the Berry! :x


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That was a nice video! Fun times


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Wish I could have been there. I was planning on going but I ended up in primary childrens the night before with my daughter.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

K2,
thanks for putting the video together.
It looks like we were having a good time!
I would like to thank everyone that made it to our Ice Party!
A special thank you to the folks that brought your ATV's and helped shuttle people and gear to and from the parking lot.
Also to .45 and his wife for stoping by to say hello and bring the coffee.
I wish that the fishing could have been better, but we did have a great day with good weather, ice conditions and great company.
We will definaitely have to do it again!
Grandpa D.


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

Had a blast and it was great meeting those of you i did get to meet..Till next time!!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Excellent video and it sure looked like you guys had a great time! Tight lines everyone!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You can drink while you're ice fishing?? ****.... if I'd have known that.... :lol: Nice video... looks like a great crowd to go hang with..... LOAH.... hilarious!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I've seen LOAH's name at the bottom of his posts, perhaps he should write it in the snow!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

That's exactly what he did!
DNA doesn't lie!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

LOAH, I don't know how you do it, but I've never seen so many people so excited about a puddle of pee. Forget fish pics, appearantly pee is the hot item now.


----------



## eugene78 (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like you all had a good time up thier i wish i would have gone. If you do it again i will be there if I can. I would like to fish with you all and learn some tips from grandpa D and others who love to fish. well happy fishing


----------

